# derringer vs bambino



## cam (19/10/15)

Hi all, looking for a little advise from those in the know.
I am looking at a new small dripper that can take a regular drip tip to cool the vape a bit, and gives good flavor. I am planning to build between 0,5 and 0,7 as a flavor tasting build. 
I Have an aversion to massive mouth pieces as on my current dodge v2. 
The ability to take a single coil would also be a plus, as i really am out to keep the flavor pure and uncontaminated and will often re-wick after often when tasting varied juices.
Look forward to some informed opinions.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/15)

Vicious Ant Cyclone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/15)

One left in stock. http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/cyclone-bottom-feed-atomizer/


----------



## cam (19/10/15)

Neat looking device. 
thanks for that, going to add that to my research list.


----------

